# Roper moto mower 7/22 snow shark



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi everyone 
Just picked up a roper snow shark engine
runs great and is over all in good shape
However it doesn't throw snow auger
engages and turns freely chains seem ok
any thoughts comments or advice before
I begin disassembly to repair would be greatly
appreciated sorry no model # someone painted
over it going to take pictures 
Thanks and looking forward to being a part
of this forum


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

7 hp, That is the really big single stage like this pic?

The auger will spin freely when the engine is off. 

There is a centrifugal mechanical clutch on the output shaft of the engine. When you throttle up the engine the weights inside fly outwards and lock the sprocket to the engine and run the chain. If the clutch is worn or rusty it can spin the auger even at an idle. When you throttle up if it is malfunctioning the weights will not fly out (extend) fully and you will have slippage causing the auger to stop when you hit the snow.

check out the clutch.

If that is all good. on every sprocket, including the clutch sprocket, there is a set screw and keyway holding the sprocket in place on its shaft. 

You probably have 1 on the engine, one on the intermediate shaft behind the auger housing on the left when you are standing in the operator position. One on the right side in the same place and one on the auger. Some of those augers have a sprocket that is welded to the shaft, some dont.

Also there may be a straight shaft coupling on the right side with a short shaft to run the auger chain. Its on the 2 stage but I cant remember if it is on the 1 stage.

That is a lot to check but all of those pieces are easy to check and are all generic parts and are cheap. 
Plus every bearing on that machine is only about $8.


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for excellnt info really appreciate 
your help I have run out of day light here
in ontario so I will begin investigating tommorw 
She may be a big old brute but am looking
forward to working on her and will post pictures
as I go
I did notice one thing when running her 
there was a burning smell from the belt
maybe some slippage will check that as well
Thanks looking forward to lots of snow


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

worked on a friends that looked the same as the picture. It didnt have any belts, just chains. let me know. all of my moto mowers have all chains. There is very little info on these so if it does have a belt I would be interested just to further my knowledge of them


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Drive belt change*

Picture of drive belt 
Picking up a new one on Monday


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well it appears the jaw clutch is slipping
it is well worn ( rounded)
Not sure if new one is available or where
to get one 
Any ideas were to get replacement would 
be great


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Could you post a pic?


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Going to remove jaw clutch in mourning
will post pic's then 
Stay tuned and thanks


----------



## lwcpld (Dec 30, 2012)

does anyone know where to get the wheels drive chain for the same Roper snowblower but the 5/20 model? Mine broke and I need to replace. I love this snowblower and would hate to trash it for such a simple replacement. Thanks


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Check out the tsc store they have an excellent
selection of chain with accessories and repair
As well as sprockets bearings and a good selection
of parts suitable for snowblowers
I think your closest store would be


321 Main Street E
Grimsby, ON
L3M 1R1
Phone: 905-309-5576


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Jaw clutch assembly going to look for
a replacement tomorrow


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I will poke around later but it looks like a standard jaw coupling. there is a part missing that goes between the 2 to act as a cushion between them. looks like this:

LOVEJOY Insert, Buna-N - Jaw Coupling Spiders - 1X406|68514411494 - Grainger Industrial Supply

Is that sprocket part of the one side or is the sprocket separate?


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Jaw clutch


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Better picture


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes the sprocket is attached as one piece
I tried a standard clutch however there is
no grove for the y mechanism to fit into
for the lever


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lever pic


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

still looking, but if it wont turn up. something like this may work but the auger would not be able to be disengaged.

POWER DRIVE Chain Coupling Sprocket, Bore 3/4 In - Chain Couplings - 6AGR6|C4016X3/4 - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## pjwh12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes I thought that perhaps that might work
I visited a guy yesterday who is the guru
of all things small engines. He has several acres
of mowers snowblowers ro tillers quads tabs
skidoos and piles and piles of old parts and
machines If anyone had the part or new were
to get it he would. Well he didn't have it
and said we would never find one
He did provide some useful advise however
suggesting we repair the part with some filing
of the edges to make them less rounded and
to tighten the spring on the latch mecohanism
Am going to try this and I might trade the
machine on a newer bigger one he had for sale
if this doesn't work
I tried a machine shop but at 75 an hour 
to try machining the part or repairing it the cost
would be to high so going to attempt a self 
repair


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Problem*



pjwh12 said:


> Jaw clutch


That appears to be a slip clutch, designed to slip before transmitting shock or damage throughout the drivetrain.

(Puts on his farmers hat and bib overalls) I grew up on a farm and have seen comparable usages on various pieces of farm equipment, but most won't have the groove for the lever.

I'd check out some of your various farm equipment parts suppliers like Tractor Supply Co, Fleet Farm, Farm Fleet etc and see if any have a comparable setup. Look in particular for places that have parts for grain elevators or manure spreaders. If you can find something, you can have the groove turned into the piece by any competent machine shop with a metal lathe.

If you can't find a replacement, there may still be options. We had something with the same principle on a hay baler. When it got worn, Dad took it to the local blacksmith. He was able to lay a couple of very fine beads of weld on the face which was then smoothed with a hand file. It gave just enough bite to prevent them from slipping all the time. If you remove the slip joint, if you suck something into the blower you shouldn't there's potential for a fair amount of damage to occur.

Hope that helps, let us know what happens and how it works out.


----------

